# northern indiana - 1.8 cu yd fisher polycaster



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

used 1.8 cu yd polycaster spreader have harness and control new bearings last season new conveyor motor end of 2018-19 season. $2800 obo Plymouth Indiana


----------

